# 5 Vegas Gold Churchill Cigar Review - Wow!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This cigar is mild, smooth, and is definetly not lacking flavor! A must have is a fan of mild cigars!

Read the full review here: 5 Vegas Gold Churchill Cigar Review - Wow!!


----------



## Garys4598 (Jan 16, 2010)

They're _AWESOME!_ Which is why I purchased an entire box of 5 Vegas Gold No. 1's.

:dude:. . .:dude:. . .:dude:. . .:dude:


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

One of my Favs


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Indeedy Wheaties! Always in my humidor and I'm not a big fan of mild cigars.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

Just had a 5 Vegas Gold Robusto, my first gold. I can easily see me buying more of these in the future. It offered a very good experience, mild-medium flavor, and very even burn. I'm happy!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I also bought a box of these in robustos man they're awesome.

They never let me down and I feel like a king when smoking one too haha.


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, I bought a box of these on Cbid (my first box) and love them... They're on Cbid a lot, so you can usually get a decent deal on them.


----------

